

Show HN: CrowdCtrl – Analyze Albums or Create Smart Playlists with Spotify - pdmccart
https://crowdctrl.herokuapp.com/

======
pdmccart
This is my first project. I created this site using the Spotify API and
EchoNest API for music information and song, data respectively. I think it's a
fun tool to check out song data for your favorite albums, or look up a little
more information on the songs you're putting on a specific playlist. It works
on a node.js/mongoDB backend and AngularJS frontend and uses Chart.js for the
visualization, the github is here:
[https://github.com/patrickdmccarthy/crowdCtrl](https://github.com/patrickdmccarthy/crowdCtrl).

Please leave any questions or comments below! I'd love to hear your thoughts.

